# Pizza Gang



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Who are all the members?
I need to know. ASAP. just double-checking these r all correct?
DF
ZF
UltraByte
JJH
Jman
Jubstan
and Grawr


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

B
U
M
P
i need to know ASAP.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 30, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why?


Oh I thought I'd make something special for them that's all ^__^
Do you know some of the members?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 30, 2009)

DF
ZF
UltraByte
JJH
Jman
Jubstan
and Grawr


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> DF
> ZF
> UltraByte
> JJH
> ...


Thank you Mega. ^__^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 30, 2009)

BTw all of them have pizza in the avie [almost]


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> BTw all of them have pizza in the avie [almost]


Yes, but instead of going on a hunt I was hoping if any of you guys know.......If you guys wanna see the surprise check out probably this thread tomorrow ^__^


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

first post edited


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 30, 2009)

Cry, you can't seriously be doing this. u.u
[I'M SO JEALOUS!]
lolol jkjk


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Cry, you can't seriously be doing this. u.u
> [I'M SO JEALOUS!]
> lolol jkjk


Haha I'm not so sure.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 30, 2009)

What exactly is this "pizza group", anyway?


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow.
She's actually doing it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What exactly is this "pizza group", anyway?


There no Pizza group its called Pizza "Gang"


----------



## MGMT (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What exactly is this "pizza group", anyway?


Awesome people.

And Cry, if it is something that they won't like, I suggest you don't do it.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Wow.
> She's actually doing it.


yep ^__^
@MGMT well it depends u no some people may like it while other may not >.<


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2009)

Ohai.

I think JJ has the complete list in his sig... or at least he did a while ago.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have my full support cry, and the full support of the clan of space dinosaur pirates (all 4 of us!!!)

Its about time someone did


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT? you know???!!!!?? pm me.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> And Cry, if it is something that they won't like, I suggest you don't do it.


^

It WILL come back to bite you.


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, whatever you're planning, don't.

kthnxbai


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it cant really bite me back, if you think about it X]


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Yeah, whatever you're planning, don't.
> 
> kthnxbai


awwwwwwww are you sure you dont want my little gift for all of you?


----------



## Joe (Jan 31, 2009)

Could I join it ^_^
Or is it a special moment between you guys?


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh haha you're funny. Really, really funny.

And really, if this is an honest attempt to please us, you can't.

And if it's some evil little plot you have, it will fail, and you'll be really, really sorry.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Could I join it ^_^
> Or is it a special moment between you guys?


No joe. Trust me. No


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwww don't talk like that
cry just wants to be _nice_
that's all


----------



## Joe (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u 2 take it over pm
i dont want to spoil the surprise.


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm honestly excited to what you're planning.

Direct quote:

[5:23:10 PM] John says: She's probably gonna try and spam our PM boxes or hack us or something stupid that will fail and end up getting her banned.
[5:23:17 PM] John says: In which case, please, please proceed.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh right cuz i's soo want to hack u guys >.>
why dont u just get all ur mems. rounded here kktnx


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

[2:22:46 PM] Jubs says: Man, I didn't realize we had so much public TBT hate
[2:22:47 PM] Jubs says: : D


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

LEAVE CRY ALONE. 


I has forks!


And sauces!


And an apetite!


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> [2:22:46 PM] Jubs says: Man, I didn't realize we had so much public TBT hate
> [2:22:47 PM] Jubs says: : D


Why dont u get all ur members on here and well start.
i was never planning 2 hack BTW.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

it has... begun????


----------



## Joe (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm so confused.


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that ain't gonna happen. Half our members are rarely/never on.

And don't forget, anything bad will get you banned, as 

Pizza Gang Member = Grawr = TBT Staff

: p


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea what's been going on for the past days what every1 has been saying? Oh i see ultra is here too now ^__^


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

this is going to end badly. i suggest you stop your plan.

yeah, i'm here because this topic seems really dumb. and now i leave.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> this is going to end badly. i suggest you stop your plan.


I already know how this is going to end. I've done what I needed to do.You guys have done enough, and its time someone actually said that.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't make me eat all of you Pizzas.


Are any of you with vegetable toppings? I hate veggies. D=


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I've been busy. But provide a few links and I can catch up.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> You guys have done enough


Like?


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've all seen what you guys have been doing to people. Acting so stuck-up no one cares. So seriously you guys need to STOP


----------



## Joe (Jan 31, 2009)

Someone tell me what is happening.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh dear lord.....


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you will....?


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

Someone explain this thread to me im confused *.*


----------



## Joe (Jan 31, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Someone explain this thread to me im confused *.*


Same.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't really do anything about it, but I just mean it. Seriously, first of all WHY do you guys do that?!? WHY do you enjoy it so much?!!?


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

well pick this up in a bit


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Someone explain this thread to me im confused *.*


Well, she's attempting to scare us into thinking she has a plan. Which she doesn't.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not attempting anything. -.-
Pick this up later.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

She's not doing anything.

You'd be surprised at how pissed off you lot have now made me.


Nobody likes me when I'm pissed.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

this thread is a waste of the internet.

cryingdarkness, you're making "matters" worse by trying to "stop" them. i would just drop it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> She's not doing anything.
> 
> You'd be surprised at how pissed off you lot have now made me.
> 
> ...


Pissed constipation? Oh noez. >.<
Well I have absolutely no clue what's happening. :l


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> She's not doing anything.
> 
> You'd be surprised at how pissed off you lot have now made me.
> 
> ...


ogawd, I'm scared.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> this thread is a waste of the internet.
> 
> cryingdarkness, you're making "matters" worse by trying to "stop" them. i would just drop it.


What, i'm trying to say to all of you is could you please stop acting like that?

You guys piss so many people off.

So just stop. Please, that's all I ask.

Goodbye.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

...

so where's the party?


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't even understand whats going on DX


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

the space dinosaur pirate guild declares war on the pizzas... or whatever...


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you did say please, so no.

Like UB said, this is just making matters worse.

And what the hell is the "space dinosaur pirate guild"?


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

Is she gone *.*?


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh. Thanks alot.

She's gone. -.-

ARE YOU BLOODY HAPPY NOW!?


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry, can't let this pass.

We will bite back, see you in April. Toodles.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

x.x Did it start already?


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Oh wow thanks for trying_

I'm not trying to make matters worse, I mean look at Grawr at least he's like the only one who isn't stuck up like you

And I have no idea.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> x.x Did it start already?


I think its almost ENDING. 


Which makes me angry.



VERY angry.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have nothing against the Pizza Gang so i'm just going to watch.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, where too busy being full of yourself (or sleeping or whatever)
to notice a new unofficial tbt guild open...


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

Even tho I don't know Grawr His Pixar sig was cool  ^_^


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2009)

Now what happened here?


I believe I dun just missed something.


And Yay Ultra.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Can like you guys stop posting? All i'm asking is a simple question to them. Why? Do you enjoy it or something?


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I USED to have no problem with them. Now, this.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i try not to be stuck up, but honestly, when people post dumb *censored.2.0* like this, you're just asking for it.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about now. But every where else.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyways. .. bye that's all I wanted to say.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now, see int that part of the problem
_your asking for it_

Who d oyou think you are????


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

This post is directed at all the people asking "What is going on?"
I think that Cry is just trying to explain that the Pizza Gang can be somewhat intimidating to newer members.  I am in no way against the pizza gang, I am just trying to explain that Cry thinks that they act superior to newer members.  I don't think the Pizza Gang means any harm.  They are just trying to make a point across saying: "If you do something stupid, we will hold it against you."
So....ya....I will just watch how this all unfolds right now...


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could say We are Leigon, but that would just end badly.

myself? I'm UltraBye.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

There was only one Pizza Gang member I ever disliked it was one of them starting with a "J" but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

All of those people are like either mods or retired staff or members with a lotta posts
(Hey Grawr, I noticed that your name was now blue. Is that like... Global Moderator? I see you got a promotion.)


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, see if I wanted that type of response id have asked a 10 year old


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

Who the *censored.3.0* do you think you are, guys?

You realize what you've done?

Just because you think you're all that and so special, you've made, IMO, a forum legend leave. 

You'll be *censored.3.0*ing lucky to have a reputation for being anything if she doesn't come back.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a rather fail insult.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

I still don't see what all the hate is about.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, I'm part of this gang, am I not?

Just saying, because I want in on this little evil plot or whatever.

No, I didn't read past the first two pages. Whee.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Who the *censored.3.0* do you think you are, guys?
> 
> You realize what you've done?
> 
> ...


Whoa... Did I miss something while I was at the other thread? What's going on?
*Scrolls up page to find out


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch. i don't think i'll be able to recover from that. let me go reflect on my life in a corner while i cry my eyes out.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I still don't see what all the hate is about.


me either, but they made cry leave


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I still don't see what all the hate is about.


Me Neither


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now see, there you go again


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not completely gone, she told me herself shes still going to get on to talk to her friends.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is today yell at random people day or what?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

This topic is getting a little out of hand.....Cry "leaving" was bad enough...


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a pretty good come back lol.  ^_^


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... damn it youre right


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Isn't someone supposed to close something like this? Is this considered flamming or whatever?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Isn't someone supposed to close something like this? Is this considered flamming or whatever?


I don't consider it flame. :l


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, really Im happy again :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Why don't we all just settle down and ponder this quite thoroughly over a glass of tea...
Lol..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But she thinks she's going to get banned for this when she has a really low warning level.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, everyone get their panties out of a flippin' bunch and chill out.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She didn't do anything. 0.o
Except start a arguement, I see nothing.
I really do not get this. -.-


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Okay, everyone get their panties out of a flippin' bunch and chill out.


...What?  :X


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i think she may have over-exagurated a teeny bit???


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes for some reason she thinks this is going to get her perma banned.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

"TBT has over 400k posts!" I bet this adds on another 10k to it...


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Who the *censored.3.0* do you think you are, guys?
> 
> You realize what you've done?
> 
> ...


A legend?

...

Lmao.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> "TBT has over 400k posts!" I bet this adds on another 10k to it...


Great example of how silly post counts are.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Pretty much all of the Pizza Gang members stopped viewing this thread so there is no excuse to why this topic should still be up.  It's purpose came across to them, got misinterpreted, and ended up with Cry getting upset and going away.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 31, 2009)

You lot just don't get what you've done, do you?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Pretty much all of the Pizza Gang members stopped viewing this thread so there is no excuse to why this topic should still be up.  It's purpose came across to them, got misinterpreted, and ended up with Cry getting upset and going away.


She was going to leave anyway, she was planning this for a while she said she's leaving TBT and "going out with a bang".


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bang exploded prematurely...metaphorically speaking of course.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like a pop...
not enough exclamation marks for a bang..


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> You lot just don't get what you've done, do you?


*censored.2.0*, I made some random girl who posts at TBT leave take a 2 day break.

What the *censored.3.0* am I gonna do?

Madness.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

She's back.......


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

WHO LEFT?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> WHO LEFT?


CRYINDARKNESS


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> She's back.......


Damn, I was wrong, it toke less than an hour.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she has quite alot of friends on TBT including myself and some of them aren't liking the fact that you caused her to leave.


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually no. This wasn't the bang they were almost right. And no im not upset, yes i am leaving i just forgot to pm someone, and the real bang was supposed to get me perm-banned, Jman or JJH idk which was pretty much close to what I was gonna do.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY IS EVERYONE UPSET?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAUSE SHE IS A GOOD FRIEND


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew her (that's why i'm confused)
WELL WHY DID SHE LEAVE?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP POSTING


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see....Well, it seems that you have dug your own grave by making this topic Cry.  Goodbye.  Most of us on TBT will miss you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She told me it's because the Pizza Gang wanted her to.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait, one more question before I go to the Brawl thread: why is this called the Pizza Gang?


----------



## Princess (Jan 31, 2009)

You guys really need to read the posts at the starting. Anyways bye everyone! It was cool meeting you all. ^__^


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Its gonna take some time, but cry leaving is gonna affect a lot of people, and its seriously gonna hurt the pizza gangs reputation...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Wait, one more question before I go to the Brawl thread: why is this called the Pizza Gang?


Just read through the entire thread >_<


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somethin to do with pizzas in their sigs


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, c'mon. Read all 12,000 posts? jk..


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> It was cool meeting you all. ^__^


not really


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pizza gang doesn't care what the newer members think of them.  If they did care, they wouldn't have made Cry leave.  So this topic probably means nothing to them.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm guessing that DF and ZF are excluded from the hate.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that DF and ZF are excluded from the hate.


well, i dont know them so, sure i guess...


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

Bye Cryindarkness I never really knew ya that well but it was nice meeting you ^_^


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

I just lol'd right now, because I realized all of this happened without coffeh getting involved.  Ha!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that DF and ZF are excluded from the hate.


Ya, they were smart and didn't get involved.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I just lol'd right now, because I realized all of this happened without coffeh getting involved.  Ha!


Coffeh went emo when Cry told us she was leaving so I don't think she would come here unless she wanted to be more emo.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I just lol'd right now, because I realized all of this happened without coffeh getting involved.  Ha!


Coffee was soooo annoyed this mornin...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....so that is two members gone because of this thread?


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, she'll be back... probly tomorrow...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coffeebean!


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Well... why would you leave if you were a... BLUE MEMBER!! I've been purple for like a year.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 31, 2009)

I bet nobody reported this thread.

And lol, some City Folk rush noob left. It's going to have a devastating effect on the forum with 5,000 members.


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Well... why would you leave if you were a... BLUE MEMBER!! I've been purple for like a year.


I don't think anyone cares what color they are


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

SL92 said:
			
		

> I bet nobody reported this thread.
> 
> And lol, some City Folk rush noob left. It's going to have a devastating effect on the forum with 5,000 members.


why? everyone loves good ol' fashioned TBT drama!


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> I've been purple for like a year.


Joined:
    November 30, 2008


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

I felt really bad when i was talkin to her earlier...


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the 8 is a three. You just have a smudge on your glasses.
(Sorry guys I'm just bored)


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... not the time kaleb...


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to make a "Are you bored" thread..


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did, its called brewsters caf


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which would be spam.........


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone should just shutup


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed  ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

I smell flame nonsence and morons *snifs*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I smell flame nonsence and morons *snifs*


I smell spelling fail >;D
It's spelled: "Nonsense"


----------



## JJH (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wait a second. You insult us and call us stuck-up, but you don't know why?


----------



## Vivi (Jan 31, 2009)

i like arguments


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do know why, you made cry leave

And cry left because you are stuck up,

I dunno why shes thinks that, but she does and thats good enough


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2009)

Shes left and your all still arguing?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> i like arguments


What are you doing here?  Aren't you supposed to be: *ahem* GONE FROM TBT!!!!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 31, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Shes left and your all still arguing?


Well thats exactly what cry wanted to happen after she left (i think)


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She wanted chaos to ensue after her departure.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...this topic was dead for a FULL 5mins untill you had to post way to go.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

15 users reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous) 
Members: #Garrett, bdubs2594, nintenmad, *coffeebean!,* SpikeHawk, Tyler, UltraByte, Jubstan, Hub12, Kaleb 


Oh sh--...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> 15 users reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous)
> Members: #Garrett, bdubs2594, nintenmad, *coffeebean!,* SpikeHawk, Tyler, UltraByte, Jubstan, Hub12, Kaleb
> 
> 
> Oh sh--...


what the fuc-<big>BOOOOOOOOM</big>


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

this thread is too active


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> 15 users reading this topic (4 Guests and <big>*1 Anonymous)*</big>
> Members: #Garrett, bdubs2594, nintenmad, coffeebean!, SpikeHawk, Tyler, UltraByte, Jubstan, Hub12, Kaleb
> 
> 
> Oh sh--...


I think Cry didn't leave, but instead turned her status to anonymous so that she could still post/view topics without people seeing her online.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 31, 2009)

This was my conversation on [cry leaving] yesterday with mega.
she can't possibly do this to us..... read it from bottom to top/
Cry is a great friend....she can't break up the TBT-teers this way...T-T
v.....That's all I have to say about this.

Megamannt125


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

10 users reading this topic (1 Guest and 0 Anonymous)


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Who the *censored.3.0* do you think you are, guys?
> 
> You realize what you've done?
> 
> ...


WHO!?!?!?!?


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

honestly. this is TBT. you have her MSN address and junk. she's not leaving the internet, for Christ's sake.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 31, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> honestly. this is TBT. you have her MSN address and junk. she's not leaving the internet, for Christ's sake.


We don't msn, and it'll just be different w/o her.
Yesterday it was 'cry is leaving tbt for good'
today it's 'cry is not COMPLETELY leaving tbt'
but it still makes me sad, she's a good friend.
I'm really not gonna blame you guys......I have nothing against the pizza gang, I just can't believe cry is leaving for _that_ reason.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dang.....Cry left and still this thread is active....wow


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then get her aim or something. you guys are taking this too seriously.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Coffeh! Now everyone know how much I spam and mispell in PM! >-<


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 31, 2009)

T-T
I miss her soo much, it's so different w/o her..


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> T-T
> I miss her soo much, it's so different w/o her..


No need to cry yet. She left about an hour ago?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder if people will make this big of a deal when/if I leave...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Dang.....Cry left and still this thread is active....wow


You are helping this topic stay active by posting you know...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Coffeh! Now everyone know how much I spam and mispell in PM! >-<


Calm down darlin' it was just PMing and plus you didn't say anything besides "T-T"
I really don't have anything more to say, let's just let this thread die and not hate the pizza gang because I don't see what's so bad about them TBH.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> T-T
> I miss her soo much, it's so different w/o her..


Lawl.  She has been gone for about 10 minutes...and nothing has changed.  TBT will continue to stay the same way w/o Cry.  Besides, she didn't leave for good.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

I doubt shes leaving she just wants this attetion and in a week she'll be all like omg you care THAT much about me... *stays*

If she does that well...nvm


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but she said she's gonna come on a little than usual....


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> I wonder if people will make this big of a deal when/if I leave...


Yeah, I'm done with this thread. I don't know how long it's been active, but I think 13 members reading one thread for an hour is enough. I'm leaving...this thread.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I doubt shes leaving she just wants this attetion and in a week she'll be all like omg you care THAT much about me... *stays*
> 
> If she does that well...nvm


i can see that happening.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

Cry told me she was going to spam the PIzza Gang or something like that, then leave TBT.

I feel sorry for her.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

I gotta catch up on all this

*starts from page 1*


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Cry told me she was going to spam the PIzza Gang or something like that, then leave TBT.
> 
> I feel sorry for her.


Lawl.  So that was what she really was going to do, eh?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Cry told me she was going to spam the PIzza Gang or something like that, then leave TBT.
> 
> I feel sorry for her.


Really? thats just what Jubstan said! Werid...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 31, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I gotta catch up on all this
> 
> *starts from page 1*


Good luck.  This topic is getting bigger faster than you can read it.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not what you told meeeeee


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

I read through the first pages of the thread and no where did I find: I'm leaving!
If that's what this is about.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol, I read through that fast.

So, Cry is complaining that PG acts stuck up?

*censored.3.0*.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Lol, I read through that fast.
> 
> So, Cry is complaining that PG acts stuck up?
> 
> *censored.3.0*.


PG?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pizza Gang


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

Pizza Gang..


----------



## Vivi (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> I wonder if people will make this big of a deal when/if I leave...


You're leaving?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I'm just saying: people are overreacting way too much to this.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

Perfect song for Cry


http://www.youtube.com/v/0Ag8J2NMYmc


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Perfect song for Cry
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/0Ag8J2NMYmc


Lol that's funny.


----------



## mimzithegreat (Jan 31, 2009)

omg its sooooo true wat cry saays uhg why leave noobs alone evry one here had to start like  a NOOB ok EVRYONE!!!!!!!!!!! SO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP OK


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2009)

Holy crap. I have to get in on this. 


Sup?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's funny because it fits so well..


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

So I suppose all members who have that weird brownishy green color are in the Pizza Group?
                                                                                                                                                    ^^ Tcha, Group? GANG


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

mimzithegreat said:
			
		

> omg its sooooo true wat cry saays uhg why leave noobs alone evry one here had to start like  a NOOB ok EVRYONE!!!!!!!!!!! SO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP OK


Temper much?


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I have to get in on this.
> 
> 
> Sup?


Not much you?

So, cry is complaining about the Pizza Gang being stuck up towards noobs, correct?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> So I suppose all members who have that weird brownishy green color are in the Pizza Group?
> ^^ Tcha, Group? GANG


No DF has gray or so.


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha, same QNT. 


That is a brilliant idea. We need to ask Storm for our own group.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, dark, boring colors basically (no offense pizza guys). What they need is like... yellow and red.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, I reload my page like every second just to see who is posting..Anyone else do that?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No......dull colors are way better.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yellow and red are pizza colors, unless you've eaten a pizza with brown cheese, dark green sauce, and gray pepperoni. xD


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2009)

*Awaits Jubby's post*


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want yellow, green or gray


----------



## Vivi (Jan 31, 2009)

Every minute there is a new page on this topic


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know what this site needs: Request a color day!

Oh, and as for the post: I'm out of posts for this, so I'm probably gonna...go


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 31, 2009)

Why are you guys still posting?
Cry's done, no need to keep a thread that is now off topic alive.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

Jubstan has been posting for 11 minutes.

Must be something big.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

*cough cough* Storm, close this.


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2009)

This topic shall not go quietly into the night.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The colors are based off groups like the things you see by name like "Members1 or members5 etc, I own a ZB and the certain member groups are achieved through number of posts, and the admins can change the colors of the different groups.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! (lol) I cannot find out how to make color-coded groups. Names; yes. Groups: no... Can you help me?


----------



## Jman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb, you wanted this closed, and now you're looking for support? xD


lulz


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Perfect song for Cry
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/0Ag8J2NMYmc


Bump becasue everyone needs to see this video.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> Kaleb, you wanted this closed, and now you're looking for support? xD
> 
> 
> lulz


Yeah, but I've been wanting to figure this out for two weeks!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

So, how did all these groups of old members get started? (Pizza Gang, God/desses)


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump cuz I wanna know now.. :$


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> So, how did all these groups of old members get started? (Pizza Gang, God/desses)


Magic.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click on the group name in the Admin CP.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This topic doesn't need bumping.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I use the hex code generator, then when I put in the board format: colorgroup('EXAMPLE'); it doesn't work. Works for  simply names, not colors.


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 31, 2009)

DG is on.

Bye bye thread.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 31, 2009)

So since this is brewster cafe, this topic probably wont be locked will it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it this way.

```
[color=#5a70b3][/color]
```
That's Blue.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, to add members to the group, will I have to go to each member, click on them, and add them to a group?


----------



## Vivi (Jan 31, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can make groups based on amounts of posts people have can't you?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm confused about


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 31, 2009)

atleast this isn't about cry anymore <_<

yes...Its dead....


----------



## MGMT (Jan 31, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard. We wouldn't have to act "stuck up" if you would act a little more intelligent. 

You really don't get it. Without us, TBT probably wouldn't even be here. We were the core posters for two years. 12 active members. 

When I say we I don't mean i'm in the Pizza Gang. I mean older members.

Muh Pit, who this so called forum legend.

Cry was your forum legend? I say good riddance. All she did was spam. How can you call someone a legend when they have only been here for a few months?



> We will bite back, see you in April. Toodles.


icwutudidthar

Nintenmad just stop.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 1, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, shes leaving?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's already gone...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, can this be a good thing?

A VERY good thing?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a bad thing. :l


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, considering she will probably be back tomorrow and back to posting a bazillion posts a day.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to her profile she posts less than I do, and I don't post that much.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 1, 2009)

You see, this is one of the reasons I hate this forum. You have a group of old members who think they own the forum and a group of new members who think they own the forum, they collide and it causes chaos. No I am not saying that all the old or new members think they own the forum, just a select few.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 1, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> You see, this is one of the reasons I hate this forum. You have a group of old members who think they own the forum and a group of new members who think they own the forum, they collide and it causes chaos. No I am not saying that all the old or new members think they own the forum, just a select few.


I have 100% respect for old members.

I don't like to many new members, because they come from youtube, tlk lyk dis, spam threads, then leave.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do people treat old members like gods? Look at old threads and you'll notice there were spammers and such in the older years making those spammers old members now, even some old members who are still active spammed in their earlier days.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually never noticed.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people are spammers at first it's just TBT is more popular then it used to be meaning the percentage of spammers increase, most of which however, grow out of it.


----------



## JJH (Feb 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Why do people treat old members like gods?


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=261104/1/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:l No comment.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2009)

There was, surprisingly, less spam here then I thought there would be.

Let me get this straight...

"cryindarkness" makes a thread, asking for the Pizza Gang members names. This seems pretty random, actually _extremely_ random...unless there was a recent mentioning of the Pizza Gang, and I just missed it.

People ask her why she needs to know this information, and she says she's "making something special for them"...

Which turned out to be...what? Nothing? We don't even get a gift after all of this?

Instead, we get cry leaving...because...

...???

That's the part I don't understand. She left, because The Pizza Gang is apparently "too stuck up"? 

And now, everyone is flipping out, and saying how much of a "legend" cry was...and cursing out the Pizza Gang, because she left.

...Wowwwwwwwwwww.

She also said that she'd been planning to leave TBT for a while...okay, and apparently she wanted to "go out with a bang". 

...It's a shame, she didn't even manage to do that.

I'm going to keep this thread open for a bit longer, because I'd like further explanations. I feel that there is a giant hole in this story, and there's something I'm not understanding...someone, feel free to explain.


----------



## JJH (Feb 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you post saying "No comment"?

Also, Grawr, she implied that she planned on spamming our PM in boxes or hacking all our accounts, as I guessed she'd do either of those, and she said I was right.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> There was, surprisingly, less spam here then I thought there would be.
> 
> Let me get this straight...
> 
> ...


Wow. Good pointers in there.. I don't know what to believe.. -__-


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If what you say is true, then...

Well, I dunno'.

There's no reason for anyone to say anything bad about the Pizza Gang. What did we do that made us the bad-guys here? Nothing? Sit back and watch everyone flip out?

She made a 'threat', and she left...

...I think I'm still confused.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have my reasons... >.>


----------



## JJH (Feb 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, we're stuck up and rude. That's what most people here seem to think, many of whom admittedly think that just because cryindarkness said so.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 1, 2009)

cry's leaving? *cries*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think any of you are rude, but sometimes you can be harsh, nothing to leave TBT over.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed that. 

A ton of people just randomly believe stuff cryindarkness says.

And they're waayyyy over-dramatizing this situation. Things like "I can't picture this place without her!" "things will never be the same!"

asfa;gkljk...Go get her email, her IM, anything. TBT isn't the only place for communication.

Okay, this thread is on it's last string of life now. I just wanted to clear some of that up.

If anyone has any last MEANINGFUL post to make (one that might clear up confusion, etc), make it quick, and make it now.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's possible to clear up the confusion, i'm one of Cry's closest friends and I don't understand why she hates you guys so much.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well.

It's time to end this drama.

...Heh...that was a King K-Rool line.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-oLO-v4c3Q

...Alrighty. Well, on that note, we can say goodbye to this thread.


----------

